# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  **لماذا لا ننتفع بالقرآن ؟**

## انصر النبى محمد

لماذا لا ننتفع بالقرآن ؟

علمنا فيما سبق أن القرآن هو المنبع العظيم للإيمان والذي لا يوجد له مثيل ويكفي أنه ينادي على الجميع أن هلموا إلىَّ واستكملوا نقص إيمانكم فمنابعي ممتلئة وجاهزة 

لإمدادكم جميعًا بما تحتاجونه من إيمان( رَّبَّنَا إِنَّنَا سَمِعْنَا مُنَادِياً يُنَادِي لِلإِيمَانِ أَنْ آمِنُواْ بِرَبِّكُمْ) (آل عمران 193).

يقول محمد بن كعب القرظي: (المنادي هو القرآن ليس كلهم رأي النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام)

فالقرآن له قوة تأثير ضخمة على القلوب لا يناظره فيها مصدر آخر وكيف لا وهو كلام رب العالمين الذي إذا استقبلته الجبال الرواسي لتصدعت واندكت من قوة تأثيره عليها (لَوْ أَنزَلْنَا هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ عَلَى جَبَلٍ لَّرَأَيْتَهُ خَاشِعاً مُّتَصَدِّعاً مِّنْ خَشْيَةِ اللَّهِ) (الحشر21) .
فإن كان الإيمان للقلب كالروح للبدن فإن القرآن يمثل العمود الفقري لهذا الإيمان... لذلك ليس عجبا أن يُسمى القرآن بالروح (وَكَذَلِكَ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ رُوحاً منْ أَمْرِنَا) (الشورى 52)

فإن كان القرآن كذلك فهل أدرك المسلمون قيمته وهل أحسنوا الانتفاع به؟! 
هل تعاملوا معه على حقيقته كمصدر متفرد لزيادة الإيمان ومن ثمَّ التغيير؟!

للأسف لم يحدث هذا... بل حدث العكس.. فلقد انصب اهتمام الغالبية منهم إلا من رحم ربي على الناحية الشكلية للقرآن ولم يواكب ذلك اهتمام بتدبره والتأثر به والاغتراف من منابع الإيمان التي تتفجر من كل آية من آياته لتستمر الأمة في ضعفها وعجزها عن النهوض من كبوتها وكيف لا وقد هُجر أهم وأعظم مصدر للإمداد الإيماني.

ومما يزيد الأمر صعوبة أن الكثيرين لا يعترفون بذلك بل يعتبرون أن الاهتمام بالقرآن يعني الإكثار من قراءته بفهم أوبدون فهم ويعني كذلك تخريج أكبر قدر من حُفَّاظ ألفاظه في أقل وقت ممكن .. فازداد القرآن يُتما وأصبح حاضرًا وغائبًا.. موجودًا ومهجورًا.


لذا وعبر هذه السطور نتعرف علي أهم العوائق والعقبات في طريق الإنتفاع بالقرآن :

1-    الصورة الموروثة عن القرآن : 

إن أكبر عقبة تواجهنا نحو الانتفاع بالقرآن هي تلك الصورة الموروثة عنه.
إن الصورة التي طُبعت في أذهاننا في مراحل الطفولة للقرآن أنه لا يُستدعى للحضور إلا في حالات الاحتضار والنزع والوفاة أوعند زيارة المقابر أونلجأ لقراءته عند أصحاب الأمراض المستعصية وهي قراءات لا تتجاوز الشفاة.

فإذا انتقلنا إلى مراكز ودروس تعليم القرآن الكريم رأينا أن الطريقة التي يُعلَّم بها يصعب معها استحضار واصطحاب التدبر والتذكر والنظر إن لم يكن مستحيلاً..

فالجهد كله ينصب إلى ضوابط الشكل من أحكام التجويد ومخارج الحروف وكأننا نعيش المنهج التربوي والتعليمي المعكوس... فالإنسان في الدنيا كلها يقرأ ليتعلم أما نحن فنتعلم لنقرأ لأن الهم كله ينصرف إلى حسن الأداء... وقد لا يجد الإنسان أثناء القراءة فرصة للانصراف إلى التدبر والتأمل... وغاية جهده إتقان الشكل وقد لا يعيب الناس عليه عدم إدراك المعنى قدر عيبهم عدم إتقان اللفظ ...ونحن هنا لا نهوّن من أهمية ضبط الشكل وحُسن الإخراج وسلامة المشافهة ولكننا ندعو إلى إعادة النظر بالطريقة حتى نصل إلى مرحلة التأمل والتفكر والتدبر التي تترافق مع القراءة .

من الأمور البديهية التي لا يختلف عليها اثنان أن الدافع للقراءة هو المعرفة فالذي يتناول بيده كتابًا أوجريدة ليقرأ فيها فإن الذي يدفعه لذلك هو المعرفة... معرفة ما وراء الخبر وما يحتويه من معارف ومعلومات وفي المقابل فلا يمكن لعاقل أن يقرأ أي شيء بلسانه أوبعينه دون أن يُعمل عقله فيما يقرؤه أويفكر في معانيه!!

للأسف بعض الناس جعلوا عملهم مع القرآن هو القراءة ولم يجعلوا القراءة وسيلة لفهم المراد من الآيات والعمل بها ...وفي هذا المعنى يقول عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه: (لقد أنزل الله القرآن ليُعمل به فاتَخَذوا تلاوته عملا) .

----------


## انصر النبى محمد

2-	أمراض القلوب والإصرار علي الذنوب :

إن مما يحول بين القلب وبين الإنتفاع بالقرآن كثرة الذنوب والمعاصي حتى يقسو بها القلب ويحـرم صاحبـه من لـذة الطاعـة والمناجاة لله سبحانه بذكره وكلامه... فكلما تخفَّف العبد من المعاصي وتقرب إلى الله عز وجل بالطاعات بدايةً بالفرائض ثم النوافل كان حظه من تدبر كلام الله عز وجل والتأثر به أكثر وأعظم. 

يقول ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى : (ومن عقوبات المعاصي أنهـا تعمـي القلـوب فـإن لـم تعمـه أضعفت بصيرتـه ولا بـد ... قال الله تعالى ( وَمَن يَعْشُ عَن ذِكْرِ الرَّحْمَنِ نُقَيِّضْ لَهُ شَيْطَاناً فَهُوَ لَهُ قَرِينٌ) (الزخرف36)... فأخبر سبحانه أن من عشا عن ذكره وهو كتابه الذي أنزله على رسوله فأعرض عنه وعمي عنه وعشت بصيرته عن فهمه وتدبره ومعرفة مراد الله منه قيض الله له شيطانًا عقوبة له بإعراضه عن كتابه) .

إن القلب لايمكنه أن يسمو إلي المعالي وعظيم الفضائل ويشتاق ويطمئن إلي كلام الله وهو يعيش مع الجيف والنتن وسفاسف الهمم التي تحوم عليها همم الفساق وأراذل الناس

إن القلب المشغول عن القرآن بغيره لايتأثر به لتشعبه في أودية الدنيا وغفلته عن تدبر كتاب الله... كما أن تأثير الذنوب في القلوب كتأثير الأمراض في الأبدان .. فالقلب المريض لاينتفع بالأغذية التي بها حياته وصلاحه( كَلَّا بَلْ رَانَ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِم مَّا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ) (المطففين14) .

أخي الحبيب ... إن خلو القلب من هم الدنيا وعدم التعلق بما فيها من مال أو رئاسة أو صورة والتعلق بالآخرة من أهم وسائل الإنتفاع بالقرآن.

 وفي ذلك يقول الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى : ( اعلم أن القلب إذا خلى من الاهتمام بالدنيا والتعلق بما فيها من مال أو رياسة أو صورة وتعلقَ بالآخرة والاهتمام بها من تحصيل العُدَّة والتأهب للقدوم على الله عز وجل فذلك أول فتوحه وتباشير فجره ..فعند ذلك يتحرك قلبه لمعرفة ما يرضى به ربه منه فيفعله ويتقرب به إليه وما يسخطه منه فيجتنبه... وهذا عنوان صدق إرادته.. فإن كل من أيقن بلقاء الله وأنه سائله عن كلمتين يُسأل عنهما الأولون والآخرون ماذا كنتم تعبدون؟ وماذا أجبتم المرسلين؟ لا بد أن يتنبه لطلب معرفة معبوده والطريق الموصلة إليه 

فإذا تمكن في ذلك فتح له باب الأنس بالخلوة والوحدة والأماكن الخالية التي تهدأ فيها الأصوات والحركات فلا شيء أشوق إليه من ذلك فإنها تجمع عليه قوى قلبه وإرادته وتسد عليه الأبواب التي تفرق هَمَّه وتشتت قلبه فيأنس بها ويستوحش من الخلق. 

ثم يفتح له باب حلاوة العبادة بحيث لا يكاد يشبع منها ويجد فيها من اللذة والراحة أضعاف ما كان يجده في لذة اللهو واللعب ونيل الشهوات بحيث إنه إذا دخل في الصلاة ودَّ أن لا يخرج منها ثم يفتح له باب حلاوة استماع كلام الله فلا يشبع منه وإذا سمعه هدأ قلبه به كما يهدأ الصبي إذا أعطي ما هو شديد المحبة له

 ثم يفتح له باب شهود عظمة الله المتكلم به وجلاله وكمال نعوته وصفاته وحكمته ومعاني خطابه بحيث يستغرق قلبه في ذلك حتى يغيب فيه ويحس بقلبه وقد دخل في عالم آخر غير ما الناس فيه 

ثم يفتح له باب الحياء من الله وهو أول شواهد المعرفة وهو نور يقع في القلب يُريه ذلك النور أنه واقف بين يدى ربه عز وجل فيستحيي منه في خلواته وجلواته ويرزق عند ذلك دوام المراقبة للرقيب ودوام التطلع إلى حضرة العلي الأعلى حتى كأنه يراه ويشاهده فوق سماواته مستويًا على عرشه ناظرًا إلى خلقه سامعًا لأصواتهم مشاهدًا لبواطنهم... فإذا استولى عليه هذا الشاهد غطى عليه كثيرًا من الهموم بالدنيا وما فيها فهو في وجود والناس في وجود آخر.. هو في وجود بين يدي ربه ووليه ناظرًا إليه بقلبه والناس في حجاب عالم الشهادة في الدنيا فهو يراهم وهم لا يرونه ولا يرون منه إلا ما يناسب عالمهم ووجودهم. 

ثم يفتح له باب الشعور بمشهد القيومية فيرى سائر التقلبات الكونية وتصاريف الوجود بيده سبحانه وحده فيشهده مالكَ الضر والنفع والخلق والرزق والإحياء والإماتة فيتخذه وحده وكيلا ويرضى به ربًا ومدبرًا وكافيًا وعند ذلك إذا وقع نظره على شيء من المخلوقات دله على خالقه وبارئه وصفات كماله ونعوت جلاله فلا يحجبه خلقه عنه سبحانه بل يناديه كل من المخلوقات بلسان حاله: اسمع شهادتي لمن أحسن كل شيء خلقه فأنا صنع الله الذي أتقن كل شيء ) .

----------

